# Replacement Propane Cover Is Here



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well big thumbs up to Keystone







. The propane cover on my 18 month old trailer failed 3 weeks ago and they replaced it at no charge. It came in today but has no hardware installed.

My question is, should I just transfer the rubber "T" toggles or use some other securing hardware.

My rubber ones have given me no trouble but I know several members have had failures. What would you do?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

CamperAndy, I would just transfer the existing hardware. Someone did a mod last year with some different attachments, but if yours are still good I would use them.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Good job getting the new one. Mine broke over the winter so the dealership gave me a new old-style cover to replace. I would use the old hardware.

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow. Did you have previous problems with it showing a history for warranty, or did they just replace it, no questions asked?

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wow. Did you have previous problems with it showing a history for warranty, or did they just replace it, no questions asked?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]92845[/snapback]​


Replaced, with no history. I just called and they asked for pictures and then approved the replacement. From the time I called to getting approval was 1 day. Then it took 2 weeks to have it shipped in.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Andy,

I would stick with your existing straps in the existing locations. I have seen the new setup, and while it may be superior, it would require new mounting holes, and why introduce new exposure to rust if you don't have too?

I know some people have had problems with the rubber straps breaking, but like you, that is not a problem I have had.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Andy
I would use the straps from the old cover since they haven't giving you any problems

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

use the old straps.
Think about some 303 protectant or something on the rubber.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I always latch between the ball and the T on the rubber strap.

I read somewhere, probably here, that reduces the tension on the strap and it is less likely to break.

I'd use the original design until it proved inadequate.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.Â Did you have previous problems with it showing a history for warranty, or did they just replace it, no questions asked?
> ...


HI, 
You think you could call them for me?? Been waiting on new carpeting for the bedroom that was damaged from the leaks since the 3rd, and this is the 20th!! NO CARPET even at dealership, yet!! Geez!!
BTW, be thankful you have the old hardware, transfer it to the new cover, DON'T, I repeat DON'T take it to dealership to have them touch it, or you'll never get it back!! See, I figured out this thing, finally. 
Called about getting back my camper, TODAY, and the general manager said he would check to make sure things that were supposed to be done had been done, with the exception of the carpet, which is in "Mystery Land"! Wonder if I can go play there for awhile!! LOL








Darlene action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Andy,

Glad to hear that they replaced it for you at no charge. sunny Might be easier to use the old hardware, since it has not given you any trouble.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> I always latch between the ball and the T on the rubber strap.
> 
> I read somewhere, probably here, that reduces the tension on the strap and it is less likely to break.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I do, and I see no problems with my cover whatsoever. Guess Gillian must have been on vacation when mine was made.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

I ended up replacing the hardware with De-Staco stainless clamps on the replacement cover. The rusty crooked straps and loose pop-rivits didn't help the acid level in my stomach. I added rubber bumpers under the cover to give it some crush aginst the clamps. Not a cheap way to go but they look good.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I just got mine about a month ago and it came with new hardware. I didn't replace the trailer brackets just lined it up with the new cover. You may want to inquire about the new straps etc. The difference may be two of mine broke and caused my cover to break. I'd ask anyway.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You think Keystone would notice if we all used the same pictures to get the replacement just in case ours breaks after the warranty wears out. Post them







It has crossed my mind lately.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My rubber straps look okay. No rust on the metal parts and no fretting or cracking on the rubber parts. I will be using screws to mount to the cover so they will not be loose. I had rubber cushions under the last cover and I will put it on this one also.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> You think Keystone would notice if we all used the same pictures to get the replacement just in case ours breaks after the warranty wears out. Post them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think so...we just need CamperAndy to send it our way.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well the voting said to use the same style hardware. So I went out to install it and on close inspection there is some frettage to the rubber and I am not sure how much longer it will be trouble free, so out comes the e-mail again.

I wrote to the Warranty team again that approved the replacement cover and told them I was very happy about getting the new cover and I thanked the RV dealer for processing the paperwork promptly. Then I told them I had just assumed that it came with new mounting hardware and that I was concerned about using the old stuff. Well they approved new hardware!!!! It will take a couple of weeks to come in but in the mean time I will mount the cover with the old stuff and hold on to the new and use it as needed when the old hardware begins to show immediate signs of failure.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Well the voting said to use the same style hardware. So I went out to install it and on close inspection there is some frettage to the rubber and I am not sure how much longer it will be trouble free, so out comes the e-mail again.
> 
> I wrote to the Warranty team again that approved the replacement cover and told them I was very happy about getting the new cover and I thanked the RV dealer for processing the paperwork promptly. Then I told them I had just assumed that it came with new mounting hardware and that I was concerned about using the old stuff. Well they approved new hardware!!!! It will take a couple of weeks to come in but in the mean time I will mount the cover with the old stuff and hold on to the new and use it as needed when the old hardware begins to show immediate signs of failure.
> [snapback]94934[/snapback]​


That's Great Andy
Another satisfied custumer









Don


----------

